# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Un petit tchat avec l'assistance de Free

## Oliv'83

Bonjour  tous, je vous mets ci-dessous la copie d'un change que j'ai eu avec l'assistance de Free  propos de ma box qui ne se connecte pas. Il y a certains jours o je me demande si les interlocuteurs lisent ce que vous leur rpondez. Bien videment j'attends encore la rponse  ma dernire question... :


[26-06-2010 14h51] [Dbut Session Tchat] [Service choisi: Technique]

[14h55] Assistance: Bienvenue sur le Tchat de Free, vous tes actuellement connect(e) sur le salon Technique.
Votre adresse email de contact: monnom@free.fr
Votre numro de tlphone mobile de contact: 0600000000
Notez que vous pouvez  tout moment modifier vos lments de contact (mail + mobile) depuis votre interface de gestion,  la rubrique "Mon Abonnement".

[14h56] Assistance: Bonjour, en quoi puis je vous aider ? Veuillez me dcrire clairement votre demande svp.

[14h57] Moi: Bonjour,
J'essaye desesperement de connecter ma freebox mais je n'ai que le petit chenillard en version lente. J'ai echang cette freebox avec celle 
que j'ai chez moi et elle fonctionne chez moi mais celle de mon domicile refuse de fonctionner  mon bureau. La ligne FT fonctionne sans problme et 
j'ai aussi chang le cable et le filtre. J'en dduis que le pb viens de chez vous.


********************************

Suivent plusieurs questions techniques et mes rponses sur le pourquoi et le comment de mon installation, rien de particulier

********************************

[15h14] Assistance: Veuillez me confirmer votre N de tlphone portable sur lequel vous tes joignable ainsi que votre adresse e-mail de contact.

[15h15] Moi: Votre adresse email de contact: monnom@free.fr
Votre numro de tlphone mobile de contact: 0600000000
Ces rfrences sont correctes

[15h16] Assistance: Nous avons besoin de connatre les crneaux ou vous serez disponible de l'abonn dans la semaine svp.

[15h17] Moi: de 08h00  12h00 et de 15h00  18h30 tous les jours y compris le dimanche sauf le mercredi

[15h18] Assistance: Merci.

[15h18] Assistance: La remonte a t enregistre je vous invite juste  patienter le temps qu'elle soit traite.

[15h18] Assistance: Finalement je vous informe que la venue d'un technicien  votre domicile s'avre ncessaire pour vrifier la conformit de votre installation 
et procder  des tests complmentaires.

[15h19] Moi: Quand?

[15h22] Assistance: Voici la tarification complte de l'intervention :
- Annulation : min. 1 heure avant dbut de la plage Horaire(0.811.92.32.44).
- Vous devez tre prsent durant toute la plage Horaire.
- Vous devez localiser et de dgager l'accs  votre boitier d'arrive et vos prises ainsi qu' votre Freebox.
- 69 euros : Intervention complexe et/ou fourniture de connectiques-accessoires.
- 49 Euros : Intervention simple / Freenaute Absent / Modem dfectueux du environnement immdiat ou mauvaise utilisation.
- dplacement offert : Intervention et responsabilit Freenaute non engage.

[15h22] Assistance: Tout d'abord veuillez remplir ce formulaire svp afin de faciliter l'accs au technicien.
Code d'accs :
Nom ou N Interphone :
Bat ou N d'alle :
Etage :
Porte :
Autres prcisions :

[15h24] Moi: *** Mon adresse *** - 83310 GRIMAUD

[15h24] Assistance: Veuillez me communiquer le N de tlphone portable de la personne qui sera prsente le jour de l'intervention.

[15h24] Moi: Ce sera moi 0600000000

[15h26] Assistance: Quelle est la station mtro la plus proche de chez vous ?

[15h27] Moi: Je pense que cela doit tre Gare de Lyon mais aprs il faut prendre le TGV jusqu' St RAPHAEL puis le bus qui vous dpose devant chez moi. 
Je suis dans le VAR  GRIMAUD pas  Paris...

[15h29] Assistance: Le rdv le plus proche sera pour le Mardi 06 Juil

[15h29] Assistance: 11 H 13 H.

[15h31] Moi: Heureusement que vous m'avez demand mes disponibilits et que je vous ai rpondu de 8h00  12h00. 
ce n'est pas grave je m'arrangerai pour tre l le Mardi 6 juillet de 11 heures  13 heures. J'espre que jusque l je ne vais pas payer mon abonnement.

[15h33] Assistance: Donc le 06/07/2010 entre 11h et 13h.

[15h34] Moi: OK

[15h37] Assistance: Je vous informe que le rdv est pris avec succs.

[15h38] Assistance: Je vous informe que votre prsence est indispensable sur l'ensemble du crneau horaire choisi.
Si vous ne pouvez finalement plus tre prsent pendant la plage horaire qui vous est rserve ou si le rendez-vous n'est plus utile, vous devez imprativement en demander l'annulation au maximum une heure avant le dbut du crneau horaire choisi , sois vous nous contactez par tchat ou par tlphone support (tlphonique ou tchat) ou en vous connectant  votre interface de gestion, rubrique Mon Assistance et lien Annuler un rendez-vous avec un technicien itinrant.
Dans le cas contraire, vous risqueriez d'tre factur.

[15h38] Assistance: Est-ce que les informations que je vous ai communiqu sont assez claires ?

[15h39] Moi: Cela me semble clair. Vous ne m'avez pas rpondu concernant la facturation de mon abonnement?

----------


## Loceka

On dirait un bot...

En tout cas j'ai bien fait de ne pas appeller la hotline quand j'ai galr  configurer ma freebox,  tous les coups ils m'auraient envoy un technicien...

Pour info, voil un mini tuto sur ce que j'ai d faire pour installer la freebox, si a peut te servir :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d87...gurer-freebox/

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

faut dire que Grimaud ca reste la cambrousse (je kiffe cette ville), donc forcement ca depasse  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> On dirait un bot...


C'est un bot "manuel". Ils ont des phrases pr-crites qu'ils slectionnent en fonction de ce qu'crit le client.

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

Hmm, ils m'ont fait le coup de la visite avec des heures inflexibles aussi  ::roll:: 




> [11h42] Assistance: Je vous propose UN RDV avec un technicien Free ????
> 
> [11h42] Moi: Combien c cote et quelle est la procdure pour prendre ce RDV chez moi svp ?
> 
> [11h43] Assistance: a cote rien
> 
> [11h43] Assistance: Gratuit pour vous
> 
> [11h44] Assistance: Je vous prie de patienter le temps de consulter votre dossier afin de
> ...


Aprs c, *clic* je me suis fait jett du chat  ::roll:: 

Notez les multiples points d'interrogation utiliss pour attirer mon attention. Ds que je serai sr de trouver mieux ailleurs, je me barre de free...C'est eux qui n'ont rien compris  ::roll::

----------


## Jannus

Ils ont tort d'abuser de ta patience  ::ave::

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

> Ils ont tort d'abuser de ta patience


C'est clair  ::P:  

 ::hola::  J.

----------


## thelvin

Ils ont besoin de crneaux de deux heures. On peut trouver tant qu'on veut qu'ils se font pas chier et que c'est pas vident quand on bosse, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de dur  comprendre.

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait difficile  comprendre mais que c'tait inflexible...

De plus, pour un service que tu paies dj mensuellement, si en plus il faut payer (oui, un rtt te "coute" cher) pour qu'ils viennent rparer leur m***** je trouve c limite. Encore heureux que dans mon cas je n'avais pas  payer le technicien, ce qui visiblement n'tait pas le cas d'Oliv'83  ::roll::

----------


## Oliv'83

> faut dire que Grimaud ca reste la cambrousse (je kiffe cette ville), donc forcement ca depasse


Il est vrai que Grimaud reste la cambrousse surtout l'hiver mais le temps y est plutt beau, et le stress diffrent de celui de Paris o j'ai vcu pendant 20 ans. Le soucis est plus au niveau des sorties : un film en V.O. 130 km A/R  ::aie:: , un spectacle sympa 100 km/AR  ::aie:: , ... Maintenant attendre 10 jours pour avoir un RDV, soit il n'y a qu'un seul Tech pour tout le Var, soit ils ont plein de problmes... Ce qui est original en revanche c'est que l'une des premires communes en dgroupage totale chez Free fut Le Luc qui est juste  cot... Pourquoi Mystre ? Le PDG de Free y a peut tre une rsidence secondaire...




> De plus, pour un service que tu paies dj mensuellement, si en plus il faut payer (oui, un rtt te "coute" cher) pour qu'ils viennent rparer leur m***** je trouve c limite. Encore heureux que dans mon cas je n'avais pas  payer le technicien, ce qui visiblement n'tait pas le cas d'Oliv'83


Pour l'instant je n'ai rien pay (mais comme c'est prlev et que je n'aurais la facture qu' postriori on va voir...) et le gars de chez Free je l'attends de pieds fermes car je ne pense pas que l'erreur vienne de mon branchement... Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Oliv'

----------


## thelvin

> Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait difficile  comprendre mais que c'tait inflexible...


C'est peut-tre ce que tu as dit, mais en attendant dans cette conversation, tu leur dis de but en blanc que deux heures a te va pas et que tu veux un crneau de trois quart d'heures... Certes a me semble pas abus comme requte, mais en mme temps il faut le dire combien de fois quand, non, quelque chose n'est pas possible et si on demande deux heures, c'est qu'on y tient ?

Faut comprendre ce que je dis, hein. Oui, le support technique de Free abuse... Personnellement je vois pas ce que leurs concurrents font de si mieux, mais bon, si on ne parle que de Free, en effet ils abusent. En particulier cette personne qui se permet de rpondre schement et de dconnecter un client.
Mais bon, ceci n'est pas un exemple d'inflexibilit. Ce n'est pas un autre crneau que tu as demand, c'est un crneau 3/8 plus court.

----------


## DonKnacki

Ce genre de dialogue n'est hlas pas cantonn  Free.
je suis chez Orange et je me souviens d'une discussion assez sympathique:

Moi : "Je ne peux plus me connecter  Internet en wifi et le logiciel diagnostique une dsynchronisation" 
Elle me fait rebouter x fois, me pose des questions 
10 mins plus tard:
Elle: "assurez vous que le cable est bien branch ."
Moi: "A mon avis, il doit pas tre bien branch puisque je suis en Wifi"  ::aie:: 

Au final, il y avait bien (au miracle) une dsynchronisation donc le problme ne venait pas de moi   ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs je trouve a surprenant qu'ils essaient de nous convaincre que notre installation est peut tre foireuse alors que la veille, tout fonctionnait correctement.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

> Il est vrai que Grimaud reste la cambrousse surtout l'hiver mais le temps y est plutt beau, et le stress diffrent de celui de Paris o j'ai vcu pendant 20 ans. Le soucis est plus au niveau des sorties : un film en V.O. 130 km A/R , un spectacle sympa 100 km/AR , ... Maintenant attendre 10 jours pour avoir un RDV, soit il n'y a qu'un seul Tech pour tout le Var, soit ils ont plein de problmes... Ce qui est original en revanche c'est que l'une des premires communes en dgroupage totale chez Free fut Le Luc qui est juste  cot... Pourquoi Mystre ? Le PDG de Free y a peut tre une rsidence secondaire...
> 
> Oliv'


Je connais bien tout ca (beauvallon est sympa comme tout, non  :;): )
Le luna park est toujours sur pied ? ::aie::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

Il y a le classique : "Veuillez rebooter votre livebox" alors que l'on tlphone via celle-ci...

----------


## ManusDei

> D'ailleurs je trouve a surprenant qu'ils essaient de nous convaincre que notre installation est peut tre foireuse alors que la veille, tout fonctionnait correctement.


L'habitude du "non j'ai touch  rien c'est pas moi", alors que dans 90% des cas l'utilisateur a bidouill un truc pour une raison x ou y.

----------


## Auteur

Ce qui comique c'est que tu sois oblig d'aller sur internet pour exposer ton problme de box ou modem  ::aie::  
(si tu as un problme de modem comment tu peux naviguer sur le net ???)

----------


## DonKnacki

> L'habitude du "non j'ai touch  rien c'est pas moi", alors que dans 90% des cas l'utilisateur a bidouill un truc pour une raison x ou y.


Oui c'est assez vrai. Ma mre a un don pour tout drgler lorsque un problme survient ! 

@Auteur : oui c'est pas bte ce que tu dis mais ils supposent que tu as accs  un cyber ou chez un ami voire mme au macdo

----------


## thelvin

> Ce qui comique c'est que tu sois oblig d'aller sur internet pour exposer ton problme de box ou modem


Spas oblig, juste plus confortable.




> (si tu as un problme de modem comment tu peux naviguer sur le net ???)


Personnellement a me gne pas d'allumer le WiFi et d'en filer la cl au voisin quand il a un problme de ce genre. Ni d'ailleurs de faire une guirlande de cbles thernet et switches jusqu' chez lui. En pleine campagne ou si on inspire vraiment rien de bon  ses voisins, je veux bien que le problme se pose.

----------


## Oliv'83

> Spas oblig, juste plus confortable.


C'est surtout gratuit...  ::whistle:: 

Oliv'

P.S. Pour jpcheck oui le Luna Park est toujours debout mme si il a chang de nom pour s'appeler Azur Park... Mais cela fait loin de London tout a...

----------


## BiM

> Ce qui comique c'est que tu sois oblig d'aller sur internet pour exposer ton problme de box ou modem  
> (si tu as un problme de modem comment tu peux naviguer sur le net ???)


Ce dbut de semaine, la socit de mon client a chang de locaux. L'admin rseau a donc envoy un mail quelques jours avant pour prvenir que si on avait pas de rseau sur notre poste, il fallait lui envoyer un mail (hum...), et ne venir le voir que si vraiment on arrivait pas  envoyer de mail.

Rsultat : On arrive, on branche tout, Internet nickel, messagerie KO  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Ce qui comique c'est que tu sois oblig d'aller sur internet pour exposer ton problme de box ou modem  
> (si tu as un problme de modem comment tu peux naviguer sur le net ???)


Si je ne m'abuse, au dbut il fallait s'inscrire sur internet pour le fournisseur d'accs Free  ::aie:: .

----------


## BiM

> Si je ne m'abuse, au dbut il fallait s'inscrire sur internet pour le fournisseur d'accs Free .


Quand je me suis inscrite  Free il y a deux ans, j'ai voulu le faire par Internet. Mais problme, ma rue n'existait pas dans leur rfrencement... Rsultat : J'ai d les appeler !

----------


## Auteur

Dans le mme registre, vous avez sans doute dj vu sur les panneaux lumineux des autoroutes ce genre de message  :



> Toute l'information sur le trafic routier sur internet : www.siteInternetRoutier.com


C'est vrai qu' 130  l'heure on peut pianoter sur son portable pour connatre l'tat du trafic.
Et qu'en on est dans un bouchon, ben chercher  connatre l'tat du trafic n'est plus vraiment utile  ::mouarf:: 
 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 





> Quand je me suis inscrite  Free il y a deux ans, j'ai voulu le faire par Internet. Mais problme, ma rue n'existait pas dans leur rfrencement... Rsultat : J'ai d les appeler !


Il ne connaissent pas google map  :8O: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> Il ne connaissent pas google map


Pour leur dfense, la rue n'tait pas non plus sur Google Maps  :;):

----------


## Gnoce

> Pour leur dfense, la rue n'tait pas non plus sur Google Maps


C'est une rue ou un petit chemininou?  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> C'est une rue ou un petit chemininou?


Une rue ! Maintenant, elle y est !

----------


## Auteur

> C'est une rue ou un petit chemininou?


 l'poque c'tait un sentier, puis c'est devenu un chemin, ensuite une ruelle puis une rue  ::D: 

Ensuite cela deviendra une avenue, puis un boulevard, une nationale, une autoroute et au final une piste d'atterrissage    ::pastaper::

----------


## Oliv'83

Bonjour  tous, fidles lecteurs...

J'avais donc RDV mardi  11h00. Mais  9h00 mon portable sonne et le Tech de Free me dit qu'il a un RDV qui a saut et me demande si il peut venir un peut plus tt. Pas de problme. Il arrive un quart d'heure plus tard. Je lui explique la situation, les tests que j'ai fait, le fait que la ligne FT fonctionne correctement mais que je n'ai pas un brin d'ADSL. Je lui dis que j'ai permut les boxs entre mon domicile et mon lieu de travail, qu'elles fonctionnent toutes les deux chez moi et aucune au boulot. Bref je lui redis tout ce que j'ai dit par Tchat. Il me demande un tlphone, le branche sur la ligne vrifie qu'elle fonctionne, sort une box de son sac la branche pour le mme rsultat... Ouf je ne suis pas compltement technoplouc... Et l il m'annonce firement que ma ligne ne doit pas tre bien raccorde chez FT et qu'il va de ce pas au central pour faire (faire) la modif. Et quand je lui demande combien de temps cela va prendre il me dit entre 2 et 72 heures en fonction du bon vouloir de FT... 

Cela fait maintenant 21 jours que je devrais avoir l'ADSL mais ce n'est toujours pas le cas car un fils n'est pas bien branch chez FT... Je ne comprend pas que Free ne soit pas capable  distance de savoir si le branchement est correctement effectu... Il doivent recevoir une confirmation de FT non? Ce matin je n'ai toujours pas d'ADSL... Il ne me reste plus que 24h  attendre  ::aie:: ...Avant de recontacter Free pour un nouveau RDV???? Quelle perte de temps...

En revanche quand je lui ai demand pourquoi un dlais de 10 jours entre la prise de RDV et sa venue, il m'a expliqu qu'ils avaient beaucoup de boulot avec les vnements de Draguignan. L je veux bien le croire.

Au fait le RDV a dur 15 min  tout casser...

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des vnements...

Oliv'

----------


## DonKnacki

L'intervention tait gratuite ?

----------


## Gnoce

> L'intervention tait gratuite ?


L'intervention est FREE, a veut dire que tu leur dois ...  ::aie::

----------


## Oliv'83

> L'intervention tait gratuite ?


Bonne question... Et bien j'ai un beau papier  l'entte de FREE avec crit dessus : 

Problme rsolu : *NON*  ::aie::  

et en dessous une case coche  "*Dplacement offert*", maintenant je vais quand mme surveiller la facture... ::mouarf::

----------


## thelvin

> Je ne comprend pas que Free ne soit pas capable  distance de savoir si le branchement est correctement effectu... Il doivent recevoir une confirmation de FT non?


Pour ce qui est de savoir  distance, c'est peut-tre possible et peut-tre pas. Il faudrait voir en pratique comment a marche de chez eux  chez nous, en incluant ce qui passe par FT. Je dirais que c'est pas gagn.

Pour ce qui est de la confirmation de FT, ils doivent bien avoir quelque chose de ce genre puisqu' un moment ils attendent l'intervention de FT... Mais bon, qu'est-ce qui empche FT de faire a  la mord-moi-le-nud (ou de rater honntement le branchement de peu de choses prs) et de dire  Free "Voil, c'est fait !"
Il y a bien des agents GDF qui s'amusent  se dplacer jusque chez toi juste pour poser un papier dans ta bote aux lettres comme quoi t'es pas l, puis se barrer... Quand on attend son compteur de gaz pour esprer avoir droit  des douches d'eau chaude, en ce froid hiver.

----------


## Oliv'83

Bonjour  tous,

Ce matin j'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir que l'heure s'affichait sur ma FreeBox. a y est je suis connect !!!

Mais j'ai eu aussi la surprise de voir qu'une facture avait t tablie pour le mois de Juin... Un nouveau combat commence...

Oliv'

----------


## davcha

> D'ailleurs je trouve a surprenant qu'ils essaient de nous convaincre que notre installation est peut tre foireuse alors que la veille, tout fonctionnait correctement.


Ils essaient pas de te convaincre de quoique ce soit. juste de te faire dpenser plus de sous sur la hotline.

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

> Mais j'ai eu aussi la surprise de voir qu'une facture avait t tablie pour le mois de Juin


Tu as free, tu as tout compris...

Je regarde dj si l'offre d'Orange au final n'est pas "meilleure"

----------


## Oliv'83

> Je regarde dj si l'offre d'Orange au final n'est pas "meilleure"


En fait j'ai dj une connexion Orange et pour des raisons techniques j'ai besoin d'une seconde connexion chez un autre fournisseur. Et l o je suis, je n'ai pas beaucoup le choix... De plus je suis personnellement chez Free depuis plusieurs annes sans aucun problmes rels.

Chez Free c'est le dbut qui est compliqu, une fois que tout roule normalement il n'y plus de surprise... Du moins jusqu' maintenant...

Oliv'

----------


## Lyche

> En fait j'ai dj une connexion Orange et pour des raisons techniques j'ai besoin d'une seconde connexion chez un autre fournisseur. Et l o je suis, je n'ai pas beaucoup le choix... De plus je suis personnellement chez Free depuis plusieurs annes sans aucun problmes rels.
> 
> Chez Free c'est le dbut qui est compliqu, une fois que tout roule normalement il n'y plus de surprise... Du moins jusqu' maintenant...
> 
> Oliv'


De toute faon, chez tous les oprateurs le problme est le mme. Si t'as pas de problme, a va, quand tu commences  en avoir, leur SAV sont dplorables...

----------


## lennelei

> En fait j'ai dj une connexion Orange et pour des raisons techniques j'ai besoin d'une seconde connexion chez un autre fournisseur. Et l o je suis, je n'ai pas beaucoup le choix... De plus je suis personnellement chez Free depuis plusieurs annes sans aucun problmes rels.
> 
> Chez Free c'est le dbut qui est compliqu, une fois que tout roule normalement il n'y plus de surprise... Du moins jusqu' maintenant...
> 
> Oliv'


Chez Free, le problme concerne 90% du temps FT qui lui met des btons dans les roues et qui s'en fout royalement de faire des erreurs de branchements puisque a retombe toujours sur Free au final. J'ai dj eu 4 problmes de raccordement dus  FT en voulant souscrire des abonnements chez Free... et pour info, quand Free te dit "la rue n'existe pas", a vient aussi de FT et de la mise  jour de leur systme qui a oubli des rues en chemin (l encore, exprience vcue) !
Le problme, c'est qu'effectivement, il faille attendre qu'un technicien mandat par Free se dplace, car mme si tu appelles FT pour leur dire qu'il y a une erreur dans leur branchement, ils te rpondent que c'est dgroup et donc Free le responsable, mais ils ne disent a que pour donner une sale image car c'est faux ! J'ai eu 3 fois le cas o je savais que le problme venait de FT, mais comme  chaque fois la ligne tait dgroupe, ils n'ont jamais rien fait avant que le technicien n'intervienne  ::(: 

Bref, c'tait mon coup de gueule du jour  :;):

----------


## Gnoce

Personnellement, le seul problme que j'ai eu avec Free concernait l'absence totale de bande passante le soir, quand les dgroups (dont je ne faisais pas partie  ::cry:: ) regardait la tl ...

a me rendait fou, vu que je payait le mme prix que les dgroups, sans le 20M et la tl ... c'tait il y a quelques annes maintenant !

J'ai fini par rsilier, sans payer, en ajoutant dans la lettre de rsiliation des articles trouvs sur le net qui parlait de ce problme.
J'ai reu une lettre d'une socit de recouvrement (c'est bien comme ca qu'on dit?  ::aie:: ) puis plus rien.

----------


## tchize_

version belche du SAV, une courte

chez mon oprateur, j'ai dcid de passer d'un abonnement 2Mbits  un abonnement 20Mbits, tl et tout le bordel. Je remplis leur formulaire en ligne et toute la paperasse, on me donne le rdv, je prend cong le mercredi (parce que je bosse pas prs de mon domicile, donc je suis d'office bon pour une journe complte). Au passage, je prend la semaine complte, j'ai des travaux.

10h00 -> appel du technicien: il saura pas venir au matin comme prvu, il a du retard, il est toujours chez son premier client de la journe, il sera seulement l dbut d'aprs midi (prcisons que je n'avais le choix qu'entre deux tranches horaire au dpart: 8h-> 12h et 12h-> 16h)

14h-> encore plus de retard; pas avant 17h00
15h-> on les rappelle tous les rdv sont annul, reprendre rdv

16h: je tl au service clientle, je leur dit ce que le technicien m'a dit

service: pas de problme monsieur, je vais regarder quand je peux vous remettre un rendez-vous. (bruits de claviers, clic clic),  le 13 janvier aprs midi, a vous conviens?
moi: c'est dans trois semaines a? non, a ne me conviens pas.
service: quelle date vous conviendrais?
moi: demain ou aprs demain, je suis en cong, aprs c'est trop tard
service: Ha!... Mais je n'ai accs qu'au calendrier des rendez-vous  partir du 11 janvier
moi: qui a accs au calendrier de demain?
service: un instant monsieur ....
service: je vais prendre vos coordones, le responsable vous appellera aujourd'hui pour fixer un rdv.


21h30: le responsable appel pour me fixer un nouveau rdv le surlendemain. 

Le technicien a appel le jour en question au matin pour tre sur que j'tais l, parce que il y avait indiqu sur sa feuille "client  ne pas rater"  ::aie:: 


Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que du mauvais dans les Savs  ::P:

----------


## gmotw

J'imagine le technicien qui arrive en se retroussant les manches: "J'vais pas te rater, toi!".  :8O:

----------


## illight

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Ce matin j'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir que l'heure s'affichait sur ma FreeBox. a y est je suis connect !!!
> 
> Mais j'ai eu aussi la surprise de voir qu'une facture avait t tablie pour le mois de Juin... Un nouveau combat commence...
> 
> Oliv'


Pour information, j'ai eu aussi le problme l't dernier pendant 2 mois, o au final il s'apparentait que FT avait branch mon cable ailleurs.

Aprs une lettre de remboursement  Free, j'ai t rembours intgralement de mes 2 mois sans connexion  Internet  ::):

----------

